# Best Book Stand?



## py3ak (Feb 14, 2011)

What is the best book stand to acquire for reading while sitting at a desk or table? Without substantially increasing the national debt, of course.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 14, 2011)

You could get one of these, and it's so cheap that they didn't even list a price, they just listed 'contact dealer' below the photo. I've always wanted one - a purpose built reading chair is pretty hard core.

MS Rau Antiques - George II Walnut Reading Chair


----------



## py3ak (Feb 14, 2011)

I notice it's also a cockfighting chair. I do find it refreshing, as I sit in my homemade cockfighting pit, to read a few pages of Duns Scotus in between matches. But I didn't see free shipping as an option for this one, unfortunately.


----------



## sdesocio (Feb 14, 2011)

Amazon.com: book stand


----------



## christiana (Feb 14, 2011)

Since I do most of my reading in my recliner I use what I call a 'book pillow', a small firm pillow that supports my bible and brings it closer to see and mark. The lamp is behind my right shoulder and lights the book perfectly. I must admit this is all conducive to frequent naps!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 14, 2011)

> But I didn't see free shipping as an option for this one, unfortunately.



Pretty much kills the deal, doesn't it?

You could check out Levenger, but please note that these are "Tools for Serious Readers", so wipe that smirk off your face before clicking the link.
And 'spensive!...man, I want to tell you! Definitely skirts up against that national budget thing there. [take a look at the lap desk section and consider using those stands for a book rather than for a lap top]


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 14, 2011)

This one has been one of the best out on Amazon.

I was going to pick up a couple last month when it was about $10 each, but I forgot to, and now it's back up to $22.

Fortunately, the price fluctuates very often on this, so it'll be back on discount before long.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Feb 14, 2011)

I personally use several types of book stands. 

The not so cheap but really good book stand I recommend is the Atlas Stand. It's ergonomic and adjustable and can hold really heavy thick and oversize books (with ease it can handle say Beale and Carson's OT in the NT book) but it can also accommodate a paperback or even a single sheet really well. The key to it is the design - it's just good engineering and turning pages is easy thanks to the simple post system it uses: Atlas™ Ergonomic Book and Copy Holders by Dainoff Designs Inc I bought one in seminary and really wondered if I could justify it, but, seriously, it has proved well worth the price.

Since I do a lot of my studying in coffee shops I also make use of the handy Book Gem. Hard to turn pages but very flexible and portable (and stable). It can also handle pretty big books. It'll even hold an iPad (which I don't have). Amazon.com: Bookgem Book Holder - iPad Stand, Kindle, Tablet, & eBook Holder: Everything Else 

I also use the el cheapo wire book stand. I prefer the one that has independent arms because you can do larger books on them.

Hope it helps.


----------



## JM (Feb 14, 2011)

Free Book Stand Plans - How to Build Book Stands

[video=youtube;-SD_jlH7Ez8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SD_jlH7Ez8[/video]


----------



## py3ak (Feb 15, 2011)

christiana said:


> Since I do most of my reading in my recliner I use what I call a 'book pillow', a small firm pillow that supports my bible and brings it closer to see and mark. The lamp is behind my right shoulder and lights the book perfectly. I must admit this is all conducive to frequent naps!



It sounds like an ideal setup! I told Heidi the other day that my new ambition for the future is to own a recliner. At the moment, though, I'm reading at a table.



Wayne said:


> You could check out Levenger, but please note that these are "Tools for Serious Readers", so wipe that smirk off your face before clicking the link.



They wouldn't take my business: they said they felt I was too frothy and light-hearted to order from them: I would bring down the elevated tone of their company if admitted to their clientele.



sdesocio said:


> Amazon.com: book stand



Have you used this one? The customer reviews seem to indicate it doesn't work well for thick books: Beale and Carson on the NT use of the OT is a perfect example. If a book stand won't accommodate books of that size, it saps the main reason I even want one.

If I combine your advice with Jason'ss I do see a way forward; but alas, my apartment is insufficiently supplied with rats to give me enough brains to make a sturdy stand.



O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> This one has been one of the best out on Amazon.
> 
> I was going to pick up a couple last month when it was about $10 each, but I forgot to, and now it's back up to $22.
> 
> Fortunately, the price fluctuates very often on this, so it'll be back on discount before long.



I like the look of this one. Have you tried it with very large books? Can I put my OED on it?



CovenantalBaptist said:


> I personally use several types of book stands.
> 
> The not so cheap but really good book stand I recommend is the Atlas Stand. It's ergonomic and adjustable and can hold really heavy thick and oversize books (with ease it can handle say Beale and Carson's OT in the NT book) but it can also accommodate a paperback or even a single sheet really well. The key to it is the design - it's just good engineering and turning pages is easy thanks to the simple post system it uses: Atlas™ Ergonomic Book and Copy Holders by Dainoff Designs Inc I bought one in seminary and really wondered if I could justify it, but, seriously, it has proved well worth the price.
> 
> ...



Yes, that is helpful. I don't believe I'd find much use for BookGem at this point. Which Atlas model do you use? Of course, all the models are rather more than I wanted to pay.

What about something like this?
Amazon.com: Jasmine Book Stand (Bookstand / Bookstands / Holder / Cookbook / Music): Office Products


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 15, 2011)

I cannot speak for myself Ruben, as I have not used it. However, there have been many literature majors that have reviewed the item, and they say it can handle their 3000-4000+ page textbooks without too much of an issue. Maybe this review will enlighten some.



> I'm a Literature grad student, so I'm constantly reading books that range from pamphlets to 3000-page anthologies. Over the years, I grew accustomed to reading on my bed and on my desk, and never have I considered it a strain to read on the table. Recently, however, I started working full-time and going to grad school full-time, so I'm scrunching reading whenever I can. I found that one of the problems is eating while reading, especially if I have a large book that I don't want to hold in my hand the whole time and don't want to spill food on. Thus the search for the book stand came up.
> 
> I was going to go with a cheap $5 one, but none in that price range seemed to hold large books too well. I then came upon this one (what's the name of it, anyway? IHD-105?), but initially thought it out of my price range. After much research, I jumped the gun and decided this would be the best call. Shipping was too high, and I hope BestBookStand.com changes that soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Feb 15, 2011)

I use the Atlas Ultra. It's more adjustable (and cheaper). I would buy it again. Of course, all things being equal if I had the time and skills I'd build the Jeffersonian in Jason's video. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## py3ak (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks, Bryan and Chris. I'm thinking the IHD-105 is probably the best for my requirements + budget.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 15, 2011)

Go for the gusto: a Levo bookholder.

We have the standard bookholder--it really does hold big volumes overhead if you want, although I think it is more comfortable to see the book upright.

A bit pricey, not quite the national debt, but worth it if you have pain in your wrists or elbows from holding books. 

(BTW, Ruben, Levinger let me buy something from them once--I'm surprised they caught on to you so quickly).


----------



## py3ak (Feb 15, 2011)

The bookholder does look nice; but I'm not so much worried about pain (yet) as looking to ease the frustration level of typing extracts from books.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 15, 2011)

I like the design of that book stand Raymond, but what kind of portability am I looking at for it?


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 15, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> I like the design of that book stand Raymond, but what kind of portability am I looking at for it?


 
Well, the base is quite heavy, but it is on wheels. My wife rolls hers from room to room, but I don't think you'd want to carry it around.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 15, 2011)

Would it work for the thick textbooks you typically see in 4000 level literature classes?


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 15, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Would it work for the thick textbooks you typically see in 4000 level literature classes?


 
I'm not sure what they use these days in upper division lit classes. It certainly can handle Baxter's _A Christian Directory_, which in our edition is a 900+ page volume. It holds any volume of Owen or Turretin you could desire.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 15, 2011)

Books from what I've seen are typically anthologies that average two to four thousand pages (more towards the four thousand in most cases).


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought I would share my homemade book stand with you, so I put some pics of it on Facebook. It can hold as big of a book as you can put on it.

There are various levels to make your size of book be at whatever height is most comfortable.














This is a huge book, but it is nothing for this beastly book stand. Notice how the levels are stored away discretely in the side-hole cubby. Also notice that the stand was made from a box once used for beer. This is the box that keeps on giving good things.







Cheers!


----------



## JM (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice.


----------

